# KDE 4.3.4 non parte piu` [risolto]

## mrl4n

Ho aggiornato kde 4.3.1 in 4.3.4 ma scopro con mia delusione che non ne vuole sapere piu` di partire...

All`avvio ricevo un messaggio del tipo 

```
# startx

hostname: Unknown host

xauth: creating new autority file /root/.serverauth.4303

xauth: (stdin):2: unknown command "655db179338d221e00df1f1a90c42ae9"

xauth: (stdin):2: unknown command "655db179338d221e00df1f1a90c42ae9"

Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

   If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support at http://wiki.x.org for help
```

Inutile dire che h gia` rimosso /tmp/.X0-lock senza nessun risultato e se vado a vedere il og di Xorg leggo 

```
(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" *module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Last edited by mrl4n on Fri Dec 18, 2009 9:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Ho aggiornato kde 4.3.1 in 4.3.4 ma scopro con mia delusione che non ne vuole sapere piu` di partire...
> 
> All`avvio ricevo un messaggio del tipo 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

il fatto che non riconosca l'host mi fa pensare a un problema di malconfigurazione del sistema, non a un problema di kde. e anche il fatto che cerchi un file nella cartella di root ...

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
> 
> ...

 

quello che non parte è X.

davvero non è un problema di kde.

probabilmente hai aggiornato anche il server grafico, ma non tutti i driver:

```

emerge -1 `qlist -IC x11-drivers/` -av

```

----------

## mrl4n

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Fatal server error:
> 
> Server is already active for display 0
> 
>    If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.

 

X funziona...ora sto scrivendo da qui...e` possibile che ci siano problemi ai driver, rifaro` l`emerge ma ho il sospetto che non risolvero` il problema.

KDE 4.3.1 funzionava, ho aggiornato tutto e questo e` il risultato.

EDIT: ORA, non funziona più

----------

## bandreabis

Hai riemerso i drivers?

Anche a me è successo, ma ho risolto in modo simile al consiglio di cloc3.

----------

## devilheart

in questi giorni c'è stato un aggiornamento corposo di X

----------

## mrl4n

Mi fa piacere...io sono in un labirinto da cui non ne esco più...

Se completo il boot, piuttosto che accedere alla maschera di login di kde arrivo a quella di X, ma X non parte come pure kde.

Se faccio un'avvio interattivo, riesco ad accedere a kde ma non vanno più nè mouse nè tastiera...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

Mai avuti così tanti problemi da un cambio di scheda video.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Hai riemerso i drivers?
> 
> Anche a me è successo, ma ho risolto in modo simile al consiglio di cloc3.

 

Si   :Sad: 

----------

## mrl4n

Qualche guida di riferimento per Xorg 1.6.5 e kde 4.3.4 su kernel 2.6.31-r6?

Non so più cosa fare...dopo questo mi resta solo il forum inglese.

----------

## ciro64

Gia provato a rifare

```
# X -configure

# mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

?

----------

## cloc3

hai fatto un revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## rb34

dopo l'avvio di xorg-server, revdep-rebuild non mi dava problemi sui driver di tastiera e mouse, e invece andavano ricompilato come detto nel thread

----------

## Epicuro

Io ho aggiornato il sistema a kde 4.3.3 e mi sono trovato nell'impossibilità di utilizzare il login manager kdm (era scomparso e al suo posto era presente un'altra finestra di login da cui non era possibile entrare nel sistema), poi mi sono ricordato di impostare, in /etc/conf.d/xdm,la variabile DISPLAYMANAGER a kdm e ho digitato il seguente comando:

 *Quote:*   

>  nano -w /etc/conf.d/xdm
> 
> (Modificare la seguente variabile)
> 
> DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
> ...

 

A questo punto ho digitato:

 *Quote:*   

> # rc-update add xdm default
> 
> 

 

Così ho potuto riavviare il sistema grazie a kdm.

Spero possa esserti di aiuto.

Ciao

----------

## mrl4n

Sembra proprio la mia situazione...ora provo...per ora grazie.

EDIT: i problemi non mancano, primo tra tutti la corretta installazione della scheda video, però ora kde parte.   :Very Happy: 

Grazie

----------

## ago

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Gia provato a rifare
> 
> ```
> # X -configure
> 
> ...

 

ricordo che da Xorg 1.6, xorg.conf è deprecato  :Smile: 

----------

